# Start Of My Eagle Water Colour Painting



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

thats coming along lovely,cant wait to see more.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

*Almost Completed*


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

beautiful symbol of strength


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> beautiful symbol of strength


Thanks  so much fun to paint


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Hopefully will finish the painting on Thursday then I will frame it


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Almost completed just the eye, mouth and beak to finish


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

My eagle painting is finally completed


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

its beautiful, love the texture on wings too , are u going to frame it?


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> its beautiful, love the texture on wings too , are u going to frame it?


I will frame it and hang it on the wall


----------



## Ponky42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Well done. It's great to see these birds in action on our beaches. I've had them fly down from a vantage point and steal a fish I had caught, when I wasn't looking.


----------



## Zubshee (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice painting i really like these and impresses by these.I am always interested in these creative things.


----------

